# Special Salad



## kadesma (Oct 31, 2013)

To 1 lb. of Crab or baby sized shrimp put this in a large bowl, add celery hearts cut on the slant I use the tiny thin pale celery stalks from the center of the celery add one good sized avocado cut in slices salt and pepper all. Now add evoo and your favorite vinegar mine being white balsamic. Toss and allow to sit in the refrigerator for at least 2 hrs. Serve over your choice of lettuce mine being freeze, baby arugula top with a slice of tomato. When son-in- law isn't looking I often add  anchovy fillets to this as well.
kades


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 31, 2013)

I can just see you doing this too, Kades.  Slipping in some anchovies on the sly.  

We once went to a "popular"  seafood chain resto., the one with the good cheesy biscuits.  I ordered a caesar salad.  Imagine my disappointment when there were no anchovies across the top.  But O My.  The dressing, very fresh tasting, not bottled,  had a very smashed anchovy background.  They did this up right. Just call it a secret ingredient.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 3, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I can just see you doing this too, Kades. Slipping in some anchovies on the sly.
> 
> We once went to a "popular" seafood chain resto., the one with the good cheesy biscuits. I ordered a caesar salad. Imagine my disappointment when there were no anchovies across the top. But O My. The dressing, very fresh tasting, not bottled, had a very smashed anchovy background. They did this up right. Just call it a secret ingredient.


 I've had that great dressing several time, love it. They hit the nail on the head with this one, but I'd still like some little fishies on top
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 3, 2013)

Yum, that sounds good, Ma!  I need to find some crab...


----------



## kadesma (Nov 4, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yum, that sounds good, Ma! I need to find some crab...


 I don't like to but when I'm desperate I use canned crab and shrimp
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm checking for lump crab when I hit Costco in an hour...I want Special Salad _AND_ Crab Cakes.  I think this will finally be my Birthday dinner!!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 4, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm checking for lump crab when I hit Costco in an hour...I want Special Salad _AND_ Crab Cakes. I think this will finally be my Birthday dinner!!


 Wish I could make the salad for you PF. Happy Birthday 
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 4, 2013)

I got a quart size lump crab and 5 avocados...making this tonight!  Thanks, Ma...birthday was a couple weeks ago, just now feeling like having my BD dinner.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 5, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got a quart size lump crab and 5 avocados...making this tonight! Thanks, Ma...birthday was a couple weeks ago, just now feeling like having my BD dinner.


 Sorry I WAS LATE AS USUAL but enjoy that BD dinner now.
ma


----------



## Addie (Nov 5, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yum, that sounds good, Ma!  I need to find some crab...



Shrek comes to mind! running as fast as my short little legs can carry me!


----------

